# How to control the humidity in an Innovative 2200 incubator



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am a first time hatcher. I got this incubator for free. I knew that I needed to set it up before hand to get everything regulated. There are no eggs in my incubator right now. I have had it on and running since Sunday. I got the temperature set with no problems but the humidity won't say steady. I added water in the beginning but the humidity jumped up to like 78%. Slowly I got it to drop by opening the incubator for 5 to 10 seconds at a time over 48 hours. But once I got it to 60% it only stayed there about 6 hours before dropping to 38%. I need help and all the advice I can get. So frustrated at this point. I was hoping to put eggs in on Sunday.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I had to use a humidifier in front of my at first.Once the eggs were in there it wasn't a problem.The last 3 days i used warm wet towels to get it to 65%.
That was with the Farm Innovators still air incubator.Room temp was 66 with 27% humidity.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are using to monitor the humidity? It shouldn't be all over the map like that.


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

I bought a temp and humidity monitor from Walmart. It's for monitoring those inside a house inside. I know them to be accurate since we use them at my work to keep an eye in the humidity in my shop. I'm a printer and static sucks. Lol!


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

Also what is the humidity supposed to be? The manual says 50-60% for the first 18 days then up to 65%. But I've read conflicting information that says 40% for the first 18 days


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I do 40-50% the 1st 18 days then up to 65% for the hatching.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I went with the 50 -60% as recommending by the manufacturer.


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

So as long as I'm between 40% and 60%, I should be okay?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

moley829 said:


> So as long as I'm between 40% and 60%, I should be okay?


I live in Florida so sometimes it's hard to get the humidity low enough the first 18 days. I MOL follow the dry incubation. I keep the humidity around 30% the first 18 days. Sometimes this means a tablespoon of water twice a day. Instead of filling those canals with water at the bottom of the incubator, I end up using a little dish like a 1/2 cup dish so the surface area is smaller.

On the last 3 days, I fill the channels at the bottom and get the humidity to around 65-70%. 
You can also do the weight loss method. An egg should lose so many percent of moisture in 18 days. But for me it's just using a little dish of water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hate to tell you thing, well not really, but those things you get from Walmart are not fine tuned for the needs when it comes to incubating eggs.

I did an experiment once with them, I had three, set them side by side on my desk and not one matched the one next to it. I used GQF digitals for temps and wet bulb for humidity. I also used a digital that is specifically for reptiles. For people raising reptiles it was paramount that temp and humidity are spot on for survivability. 

We are not dependent in our general environment that humidity and temps be exact. The eggs are.

I also kept my humidity down below 50% the first 18 days.


----------

